# jetskibrian



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What ya'll do to him? Run him off?


TH


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Some ran Jean Scutu off also!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can't imagine why anyone would, his photography alone is fantastic.
Didn't he move?


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes to the Virgin Islands I believe or somewhere in the Carribean. Living well no doubt.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

He apparently has a Facebook page and is still posting on there.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Retired from FBI!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I guess he's busy with his new place down in the islands. I sure do miss his pictures.


TH


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

He hasn't been on here since last December.
Hope all is well with him.
I miss his pictures.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Brian has not been all that active on THT, I think he and his wife have been spending a lot of time in the Bahamas!!!


John


----------

